# truck van cube or trailer



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

for someone who is a jack of all in the drywall trade . its time for a new rig or set up . i currently use a f350 with my spray rig pulled behind . most days i just spray . butt other days its hang this / tape this / deliver sheets / scafold / mud . whats a good rig for someone like me ? just remember my spray rig is allways there ! a 270 gallon texture rig plus my faithfull speeflo pva machine and about 75 gallons of pva


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> I like the idea of using a cube van, because all your tools and material are safe and dry. A friend of mine runs a E450 that has a 16' box with an attic. His hand tools and sanding supplies go in the attic. He mounted his 270 split tank, and split skid mount sprayer on the drivers side of the box against the wall(like in the pic). The passenger side usually has a pallet of texture pilled against it. This leaves plenty of room down the center for a airless, scaffold, or sheet rock. Even with my center mounted sprayer I have had 4 sections of scaffold in my cube van with an airless and material. It was just a whole lot harder to load.


 thats a sweet set up ..


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------

